# Giving Turtle away



## Kuba1293

Hello,

I have a terrapin who I can no longer take care of, want to give him away to some kind of sanctuary / organisation?

Does anyone know where around the London area, I could do this?

Thanks


----------



## ian14

What species? This will affect you being able to rehome


----------



## Kuba1293

ian14 said:


> What species? This will affect you being able to rehome


Hi,

Hard to say as this is not actually my animal, I’m just helping to give him a new home.

some pictures that might help?

He is about 9inches long



http://imgur.com/a/lpKqVzj


----------



## ian14

Appears to be a slider. These are illegal to own in the UK. If you had one before the law came in, you can only rehome by giving it free to another keeper, hand it to a rescue centre or have it humanely destroyed by a vet.
If you rehome to a new owner you must provide evidence that the animal was already owned before the law came in banning them





__





Invasive non-native (alien) animal species: rules in England and Wales


What you need to do if you find, own or look after a listed invasive non-native (alien) animal in England and Wales.




www.gov.uk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

ian14 said:


> Appears to be a slider. These are illegal to own in the UK. If you had one before the law came in, you can only rehome by giving it free to another keeper, hand it to a rescue centre or have it humanely destroyed by a vet.
> If you rehome to a new owner you must provide evidence that the animal was already owned before the law came in banning them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invasive non-native (alien) animal species: rules in England and Wales
> 
> 
> What you need to do if you find, own or look after a listed invasive non-native (alien) animal in England and Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gov.uk


There was a post on here relatively recently saying the law had changed - of course now I can't find it!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Rescue red eared slider help! (Northern Ireland)


Hello everyone so long story short I’ve ended up with a red eared slider in my care after a family member up and moved country and didn’t take him with them. He unfortunately wasn’t being kept properly nor am I able to provide him with what he needs. I’ve had him checked out by the vets and...




www.reptileforums.co.uk


----------



## Kuba1293

ian14 said:


> Appears to be a slider. These are illegal to own in the UK. If you had one before the law came in, you can only rehome by giving it free to another keeper, hand it to a rescue centre or have it humanely destroyed by a vet.
> If you rehome to a new owner you must provide evidence that the animal was already owned before the law came in banning them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invasive non-native (alien) animal species: rules in England and Wales
> 
> 
> What you need to do if you find, own or look after a listed invasive non-native (alien) animal in England and Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gov.uk



his turtle has been around since mid 2018 and bought from a pet store so I would assume it is not illegal?
Do you know of any sanctuaries or rescue centres that would take him in?


----------



## ian14

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> There was a post on here relatively recently saying the law had changed - of course now I can't find it!


Yes, it changed in September this year. I added a link to it in my earlier post.

OP, try https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...MQFnoECBMQAQ&usg=AOvVaw2i0vjyfLmW8ELu8fr4Io5v

If they can't help they hopefully will know someone who can.


----------

